
Ask HN: Researching an Uncommon Medical Issue - sp527
I’m curious if anyone has ever dealt with a medical issue that doctors couldn’t adequately diagnose and then proceeded to conduct independent research. It seems to me like the medical system is grossly inefficient if someone is experiencing a problem that doesn’t neatly fit into any particular specialist’s silo. Of course WebMD et al are similarly useless. I’ve also tried scouting medical research without much luck. Looking for any suggestions on a good process.
======
red5tar
The best i can advise you is to find a forum on medicine. reddit is known to
have such subreddits. Research is best to conduct but self diagnosing is
highly frowned upon especially if you know nothing of the medical field. Dont
limit yourself to doctors of your country as whatever they have not discovered
there could have been discovered elsewhere. I hope you find the solution to
your problem.

